# HYSIDE K2 on sale at Sierra South



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

There's a green K2 demo on sale at Sierra South. It's only $1100. Someone jump on this before it's gone.

Used Rafts, Inflatable Kayaks, and Catarafts: The Sierra South Used Raft Barn


----------

